# Australian timeshare opinions



## CarolF (Apr 29, 2007)

I am trying to gather information about Australian timeshares/vacation clubs with a view to purchasing.  There are a number of timeshares (weeks) and vacation club points systems available resale but I haven't been able to find much information from owners about their ownership experiences.  I have attended presentations with Accor (APVC) and Holiday Concepts and have the PDS's but it's not the same as talking to owners/users.

I would be very grateful for any information you can provide about timeshares you own, the quality, ease/difficulty of use, ease/difficulty of exchange etc.


----------



## sage (Apr 30, 2007)

*APVC rocks!*

Hi Carol,
I'm one very, very, very happy owner of APVC points. I joined about 6 years ago and really have not looked back since. We bought a platinum package (5000 points). This gives us 5000 points per year (double the first) and we can book 12 months out. We have 27 months to use each years points quota and then, if not used, can bank them with II for another 2 years.

We figure that we got our money back in the first 3 years!
This is due to us usually using flexchange as we always travel on short notice - hence 3 week holiday per year.
So far we have holidayed at these Accor properties:

Twin Waters
Lake Crakenback
Hunter Valley
Darling Harbour
Coffs harbour
We have had exchanges into:

Polo Towers, Las Vegas - twice
Sedona, Arizona
San Juan Capistrano, California
Marriotts Phuket Beach Club, Phuket, Thailand
Worldmark Denaru Island Fiji - twice
Port Pacific, Port Macquarie NSW
Often we struggle to use our points by the use by date and we always book 2 br apartments.
Not bad as we've only been members for 5 -6 years!
If you want any more info, let me know.
Gillian


----------



## CarolF (May 1, 2007)

Hi Gillian  

Thanks for the info.  It's good to hear from someone who is happy with their points system.  

I was wondering how easy it would be to book reasonably priced (or preferably cheap) flights at short notice. I don't own timeshare and usually book my flights then worry about accommodation later.  In the past we have always planned well ahead and I don't know how easy it is to get  international exchanges with the APVC points.  

I know that APVC is expanding into Asia, do you know if you will be able to use these new resorts without paying for exchanges.  APVC don't have as many resorts as some of the other companies around but their locations look good.

Thanks again.


----------



## sage (May 1, 2007)

Carol,
Yes we are very happy with our points. And no, I don't work for APVC - as someone once asked me. Word of mouth is the best advertisement!
Not sure about the flights because one of our family works in the travel industry but Jetstar & Virgin usually have specials that are only a couple of months out from your stay. Only trouble is that the best deals are outside school holidays (if you have older children this may be a problem).
All of our exchanges have been during flexchange (60 days or less out) and the US ones during our summer school holidays - January. You just have to be flexible and maybe ring a couple of times to get where or near where you want. One trip we had 3 weeks booked - all back to back - in timeshare and it cost us around $600 in exchange fees. Excellent value for 4 -5 star accommodation for 4 people.
We've got Phuket 2 3 weeks out and Fiji 1 week out. We rarely ever plan very far ahead due to staff travel restrictions.
You can always ring up II, put an exchange on hold then spend a day looking for the best airfares before confirming it. 
We don't pay for bookings with APVC (any APVC property that has timeshare has no booking fee) 
APVC is opening a timeshare in Nusa Dua, Bali this month. I've heard they are expanding to Asia but don't know where else. 
You still have the II inventory that you can trade into if you want that part of the world. Some places like Bangkok, need you to request first - possibly months ahead.
Both RCI and II have large exchange inventories.I believe that RCI's is bigger.
However, APVC has the advantage of being with II which also has all the Marriotts and some of the better large hotel timeshares. This gives us peace of mind when booking as we know the standard of accommodation will be great.
Interval has Getaways and Getaway Savers. The first is where you can purchase timeshare accommodation for a week for a set price. Usually several hundred dollars. The Getaway savers are 45 days or less before you travel and are fairly cheap - under $600 for most.
APVC has discounts for its members. I think I was told 45% on the rack rate of their hotels; quite cheap bonus time 14 days or less before you travel. We booked a couple of days for ourselves up the coast and it cost about $65 per night for a 1 BR. This compared to roughly $199 per night for the same room through lastminute.com and the Accor website.
Gillian


----------



## ati2d (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone know about this RCI resort in Austrailia?
The Moorings  (#1174) 
Tomakin, NSW  2537, Australia 

It's not rated Gold or Silver Crown, but the one review on RCI says "very good".

Before holding it, I'd like to find more information on it.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## sage (May 12, 2007)

Hi ati2d,
I haven't been to the resort but I've been to the area. 

Tomakin is about 300km south of Sydney near Batemans Bay. The area is quiet; extremely pretty and very popular during school holidays. Last time I was there (a few years ago) there was a lot of bushland and plenty of wildlife including parrots that would feed off our balcony.

I found a desciption on the following websites:
http://www.timeagain.com.au/nsw.html#The Moorings
http://www.timeshare-sales.com.au/timeshare-resort/index.html

Hope tis helps a little.
Sage


----------



## ati2d (May 12, 2007)

Thank you Sage!


----------



## Andrew_and_Lyn (May 14, 2007)

*Considering selling APVC Time Share and need help*

Hi everyone,

I don't know if this is appropriate here but not sure where else to start.
My partner and I have a APVC Accor Premier Vacation Club silver membership and we are now considering selling as we have moved overseas due to family crisis and don't use it at any more.  
Does anyone have any thoughts on the best way to sell the membership.  We thought of Ebay but wondered if there were any other sites we should try.

Cheers and thanks.
Andrew and Lyn


----------



## sage (May 16, 2007)

Hi Andrew & Lyn,
Here are a few suggestions:
1. Keep the timeshare and use it to trade into resorts you will use. If you use flexchange you will get about 2 weeks per year. That way you won't lose any money on your timeshare and still have the benefitof its use. If, as you say, you have moved O/S the maintenance fees may work out more affordable due to the exchange rates
2. Look up www.redseason.com.au. This is a site similar to TUG but fairly new. They sell timeshare.
3. I think it is www.timeshareresales.com.au that sells within Australia.
4. Put it on TUG or Redweek.com for sale and see if you get any offers.

Sage


----------

